# Minor disability affect my shooting, please help.



## MarktheBowman (May 4, 2013)

I have to admit. I'm a little disappointed that I got no answer.


----------



## Dan3140 (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about you problem bud. But due to the fact your shooting a recurve you could probably get away with the string canting out of plumb. As long as you are consistent in you hand placement and release you should be ok


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

It is kind of hard to picture what you're talking about.
It sounds like something caused by your condition though. 
I take it... you use 3 fingers to release. 
Do you use a sight? If you do, then the string should be vertical. If you shoot instinctive, it shouldn't matter... as long as it's the same every time.
Your release hand wrist should be flat and relaxed. 
Shooting 30#, you could try slipping one finger off the string when you reach full draw.
If shooting instinctively, you could try bending forward at the waist to better align your eye with the arrow.
More info would help us help you.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

look at some of the top shooters in the world you will see a few that has horrible form.. they have told people for years dont look at my form its BAD.... but the thing they do is they shoot each arrow the exact same way...every time... and they do it perfect................. hope this helps mike


----------



## cjohnsjf (Feb 27, 2010)

I have the same problem . Had my wrist fused two years ago. This is what I do. Hook the string with a deeper hook on your index finger( just in front of the middle joint)and the string just behind finger tip joint on the middle finger. I drop the third finger as I come to anchor. The third finger is what's making you torque the string. Hope this helps.


----------



## MarktheBowman (May 4, 2013)

I am beginning to think that my wrist problem isn't what's causing this problem. I think I just need to keep my back more straight when I draw.

Thanks for all the help.


----------

